
Chinese satellite sends 'hack-proof' message - tagawa
http://www.bbc.com/news/technology-40885723
======
celticninja
Doesn't this really create a message where tampering is evident and not hack-
proof or have I misunderstood?

------
nilson
this is actually sequel to those sensationalist 'teleportation' articles. If
you expected they will develop to teleportation of humans you'd been wrong.

